

How To Submit Your Executive Summary To A VC - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/07/process-submitt.html
The VC process from an entrepreneur's perspective has many steps, which I will cover in the ensuing posts. The first step is submitting your executive summary. There are lots of ways to submit your executive summary: cold channels (e.g., cold email or cold LinkedIn introduction), through introducing yourself to a VC at a networking event or through a 3rd party introduction (e.g., a lawyer or mutual contact)...
======
joeguilmette
seems like solid advice. it's sad but true, in our foray into the SV world
we've realized that without our few, lucky family-friend contacts we'd still
be somewhat lost.

it's amazing how a little experience-tempered advice can _really_ jumpstart
your creative motor, and get you not only working, but working in a productive
manner.

i can't tell you how many brick walls we've hit and how valuable it was to
have someone show us the easy way around.

~~~
dfranke
> sad but true

BS. The "it's not what you know, it's who you know" maxim may be true, but
it's myopic. Who you know is, to a great degree, a function of what you know.
I consider myself well-connected for someone my age, but I didn't get that way
through luck or through family ties. I did it by studying interesting problems
and thereby meeting smart people who otherwise would not have given me the
time of day.

------
pius
Not to sound curmudgeonly, but this is a completely useless blog post.

He's essentially saying, "To submit your executive summary, just submit your
executive summary, though it's better if you have a mutual friend with the
person to whom you're submitting the summary." What's non-obvious about any of
this?

------
rokhayakebe
I say don't waste time doing all this stuff.

